# F100 vs F4 vs F80



## TUX424 (Dec 29, 2008)

I will soon be in the market for a film SLR in the up coming months of summer, to hopefully do some nice landscapes. Now i know that the F100 and the F80/N80 are almost most the same. But the reason that i throw the F4 into the mix is because of the abilty to use lens all the way back to the fisheyes that poke into the camera body. The reason that i and want that abilty to use those old lens is that maybe there is a good old wide angle at a good price unlike the AF-S 14-24 f2.8 or 14 f2.8. So my question is are there any good old wide angle lens that would need the F4 for basic operation. So if there arn't any wide angles that would need the F4 then it comes down to the F100 or the F80/N80 and that is also up for debate.
Thanks TPFer's


----------



## HaroldB (Dec 30, 2008)

Having owned all three of those cameras - The F100 is head and shoulders above the other two.
The F100 will meter with AI/AIS lenses, the F/N80 will not.
The F4 is WAY heavy, slow focusing and can't use modern VR lenses.


----------



## TUX424 (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome HaroldB
So the F100 is able to use VR?


----------



## epp_b (Dec 30, 2008)

The F80 and F100 can drive all of Nikon's modern technologies like AF-S, VR, iTTL flash metering, etc.


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 31, 2008)

F100 would be my choice... the f4 is kinda cool for it's more retro look, and it's a bit more backwards compatible.

I own an f4, f100, f5 and f80--while I use the f5 and f4 more often then the f100 because I like the feel of a heavier camera; I would guess that 90% of people would choose the f100.


----------



## TUX424 (Dec 31, 2008)

I think that i have gotten is down to the F100 and the N80 a.k.a. F80, now it is really i have to find a shop and figure out which one feels better in my hands even though it will only be a backup body. Also does anyone know of some decently priced wide angles that would be good for landscapes because that is what i am trying to get into with the film camera. I would like AF lens but those are so pricey, i mean look any my photo do i look like i can afford a $1K 14mm f2.8 i pay for all my camera gear. I am really looking for something wider then what the tokina 11-16 f2.8 will give on DX for a film lens. So with crop factor of 1.5x the tokina 11-16 becomes a 16.5-24 anything wider then that for a decent price would be nice if none can be found i will just not buy a film camera a keep droping money into digital.


----------



## potownrob (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't forget about the F70 with it's cool user interface and compatibility with older AI lenses.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 1, 2009)

For the most cost effective, i'd go with the N80 and 18-35 f/3.5-f/4.5

That's a really solid, really inexpensive combination. Both can be had together for well under $500 used.


----------



## Early (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't know.  The N80 is way too limited.  I always preferred the N75 over that.

If I had my druthers, it would be the F100 (or N90s) with grip.  Just the right size and weight for me.


----------



## shivaswrath (Jan 5, 2009)

I just got an N75 - great buy, and excellent backup for film (paid $39.99)

It's pretty idiot proof and no fuss - all on my top list.  Still haven't figured out how to make it work with my SB-400 flash, I assume it should, but it doesn't. . .my nod is for the N80. . .(it's also a lot lighter than the F100 when I tested them out). . .


----------



## yinwu (Jan 9, 2009)

If you are doing landscape then definitely go for the F100.  Better weather sealing and can take a lot more knocks than the F80.  I have an F4 and F80 but pick the F100 over both.  But if it is purely for landscapes the F4 is not bad either.  Tougher and no need for fast AF or AFS


----------



## TUX424 (Jan 11, 2009)

Im sorry to say this but i think that i am going to ditch the whole idea of going the film route and dump money into my digital setup, I was think that but the time that i get a F100 and a 18-35 i could just get a Tokina 11-16 f/2.8 for less money and still go wider, which was the entire reason to go film was to go wide.


----------



## Rem (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd have suggested an N 90 which will use N/ai lenses wrll and has nice metering,uses rechargable AA's well.  For landscape the main lens I'd want is a 35mm prime Nikkor.  I do have a Tokina ATX 18-35  I got real cheap because it was damaged. The bad part had to do with AF, removed it and the lens now works great manual. Used it on an F3,haven't shot a roll in the N 90 yet. Nice lens.

IMO, the perspective of any lens wider than 21 mm will naturally overcome some optical flaws....not REALLY....but in the perception.

I'd be quite happy with a GOOD 35 mm and 24 mm, then maybe have a wide zoom,but  I'd fuss less over that. The idea is I could get THE 24+35 on ebay at probably $150 or so for both, and they's out sharp any zoom. For Landscape, I like to be able to get a 20x30 print.

And..incidently....the ebay prices on N-70,N-80, N-90  are pretty close. An N-90 body can be had at $45-75  Ann F-100 goes for a lot more and an F4 maybe even a bit higher. Not sure there's any advantage to an F100 for landscape....in fact...I'd probably do it with an FM


----------

